# Ruby



## B4rks (Aug 4, 2019)

Few pictures of Ruby she has just turned 10 months and likes jumping into your seat as your about to sit down, digging, weeing when she is too excited and doing zoomies. I wouldn't change her for the world!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's very pretty.


----------

